# Icd 10 code for tonsillar ectopia



## Gran1234 (Jan 27, 2016)

Please advise diagnosis code used for tonsillar ectopia.   
Thank you.


----------



## Sandy Stevens (Jan 27, 2016)

*ICD-10 for tonsillar ectopia*

I wasn't familiar with the condition so I Googled it and learned quite a bit. Have you considered malformation of Chiari. What do you think?


----------

